# Used 2000 Harney Coach Works Renegade



## Dona (Jun 30, 2016)

We have been travel trailer owners for about 10 years. We would like to upgrade to a class A motor home. We need a handicapped accessible unit. We found one on the RV trader today. It is a 200 Harney Coach Works Renegade. It seems to be in great shape and has all the ADA features that we need including a wheelchair lift and roll in shower.

That being said, I took a moment to google search this model and was disappointed to see that they are no longer in business. I also read some good reviews and some bad ones as well. Any advice would be helpful! Thanks so much!


----------

